# Mt. Erie repelling back in 07



## ticothetort2 (May 21, 2011)

Found these pics while cleaning out my email. This is on Mt. Erie near Oak Harbor, Washington. A couple buddies and myself had a day of climbing and repelling.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 21, 2011)

Pictures don't work.


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 21, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 21, 2011)

Oh it works now! Hmm scary... but looks really fun.


----------



## Tortoise-Luke (May 21, 2011)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/rappel


----------



## coreyc (May 22, 2011)

That's cool I always wanted to try that looks fun


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 22, 2011)

?


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2011)

Cool. I got to do Mt. climbing once. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 22, 2011)




----------



## October (May 22, 2011)

Looks like fun, and great weather! 
We need a tattoo thread; I've caught a few glimpses here and there of some really nice looking ones.


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 22, 2011)

Tortoise-Luke said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/rappel



You'll have to excuse my misspelling, thanks for the English lesson. 




October said:


> Looks like fun, and great weather!
> We need a tattoo thread; I've caught a few glimpses here and there of some really nice looking ones.



If you search tattoos, I know there's a few threads already.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 22, 2011)

Great pics! We rock climb and slack line as a family. Very cool!


----------



## Neal (May 22, 2011)

You repel much? If you ever make it out to AZ I'll show you some good spots.


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2011)

Looks very scary but it must be so nice to do Montain Climbing . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 22, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Great pics! We rock climb and slack line as a family. Very cool!



Its always fun when you can include the whole family!




Neal said:


> You repel much? If you ever make it out to AZ I'll show you some good spots.



I did up in Washington but not so much since making it down to San Diego. I do some gym climbing and hit up a few spots for bouldering. I will take you up on that next time I come through that way.



Isa said:


> Looks very scary but it must be so nice to do Montain Climbing .  Thanks for sharing!



Not to bad once you learn to trust your buddies and your gear, hardest part is sitting back and walking off a solid ledge!


----------

